# Toronto Open, Fall 2014



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/TOF2014

November 22nd 2014

Events: 2x2, 3x3, OH, 4x4, Pyraminx, Skewb, Square-1 and Ball in a Cup

See you there!


----------



## tarandeep5 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think everyone should come just because they have Ball in a Cup. ;D


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 20, 2014)

I crossing my fingers.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 20, 2014)

Michigan mystery is a two day comp and 45 minutes away, but no 2x2...

Toronto is 4.5 hrs away, but probably 3 rounds of 2x2 and BALL IN A CUP...

Really close call here. I think toronto, we'll see.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 20, 2014)

Awesome event list.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not too experienced with all those events, so I can't take advantage of the amazing list. At least I know that others will have fun with it!


----------



## samuelqwe (Oct 21, 2014)

Hope i can go! (Probably not since its waaaaaaaaay too far away!)


----------



## Yarco (Oct 21, 2014)

Tempting, but I'm not even sub-30 yet and probably couldn't make the cutoff for 4x4 if there is one.  So I might wait for a closer Waterloo comp next year.


----------



## TomTom (Oct 25, 2014)

ooh a competition  im so going  time to show off my 35ish second solving skills


----------



## tarandeep5 (Oct 28, 2014)

CanadianCubing announced that they will have this merchandise for this event! Well, at least I think xD

Moyu Weilong V2 (3x3x3) - Black
Moyu Weilong V2 (3x3x3) - White 
Moyu Aolong (3x3x3) - Black
Moyu Aolong (3x3x3) - White
Moyu AoChuang (5x5x5) - Black
Moyu AoSu (4x4x4) - Black
Moyu LingPo (2x2x2) - Black
Moyu LingPo (2x2x2) - White
Moyu Jinzica (Pyraminx) - Black
MF8 SQ-1 - Black
MF8 SQ-1 - White


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm gonna be going to this (4 hrs away) over a 2 day comp 45 minutes away just for 2x2  all I want is another sub 2.1 average. Those are fun I guess.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm gonna be going to this (4 hrs away) over a 2 day comp 45 minutes away just for 2x2  all I want is another sub 2.1 average. Those are fun I guess.



inb4 the other competition has really easy 2x2 scrambles


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 10, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> inb4 the other competition has really easy 2x2 scrambles



The other comp in Michigan has *no* 2x2 at all. 

Also, you coming?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 10, 2014)

I guess I will do the goals thing (but only for averages).

2x2: sub-3.5 average
3x3: sub-10 average
4x4: sub-38.5 average
OH: sub-17.5 average 
Pyra: sub-8 average
Skewb: sub-10 average
Square-1: sub-32.5 average


----------



## tomg (Nov 10, 2014)

So disappointed they don't have the Moyu Pyraminx in white or the Moyu Skewb (let alone in primary) . I really want to support the Canadian cubing community but damn I am too picky with my cube colours. oh well xD


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 10, 2014)

tomg said:


> So disappointed they don't have the Moyu Pyraminx in white or the Moyu Skewb (let alone in primary) . I really want to support the Canadian cubing community but damn I am too picky with my cube colours. oh well xD



They rarely buy white cube products for competitions, so don't wait for them to stock them.


----------



## tomg (Nov 10, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> They rarely buy white cube products for competitions, so don't wait for them to stock them.



Yeah, I figured that after looking through what they've sold in the past. Guess I'll be sticking with thecubicle and lighttake


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone know what type of ball will be used for the Ball-in-Cup event?


----------



## tarandeep5 (Nov 10, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Anyone know what type of ball will be used for the Ball-in-Cup event?



I've been using a golf ball to practice. I guess it helps since it's heavier and has a higher chance of falling out of the cup. Why, are you going to start practicing?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 18, 2014)

Registration closes tomorrow, see you all Saturday! 

Also, there is a raffle happening in support of the Daily Bread Food Bank. Details: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Home/Details/[email protected]


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 23, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I guess I will do the goals thing (but only for averages).
> 
> 2x2: sub-3.5 average
> 3x3: sub-10 average
> ...



2x2: No
3x3: No 
4x4: No
OH: Yes, 16.09 and 17.11 averages
Pyra: Yes, 6.60 average
Skewb: Yes, 8.49 average 
Square-1: No


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 23, 2014)

DYK you need to cancel moves?


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 23, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> DYK you need to cancel moves?



That screwed me over on the 6.8x+2


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 23, 2014)

Eric Limeback gets a 9.73 average in the final round and finishes... 6th? What the hell.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 23, 2014)

DYK:
WR = more syllabes than World Record?

I'm tired.

4.14 skewb average and 1.79 2x2, yay.


----------



## SageRydaer (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey there, by any chance did someone pick up a 3x3 moyu aolong after comp? Left it there by accident on one of the tables.


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2014)

SageRydaer said:


> Hey there, by any chance did someone pick up a 3x3 moyu aolong after comp? Left it there by accident on one of the tables.


3 cubes were left behind on the same table (where I was sitting). We gave them to Craig, who said he'd give them to Dave.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 23, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Eric Limeback gets a 9.73 average in the final round and finishes... 6th? What the hell.



this was a pretty legit competition


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 23, 2014)

Congratulations on beating Howard


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 23, 2014)

6th best ever podium


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 23, 2014)

DYK:
-Ball in a cup?
-Box in a box?
-There was too many fast people?
-We did a food drive?
-It was quite successful?
-"Antoine can I get a picture with you?"
-Bill is tied for best Asian in the world? 
-TOF 2014 was great?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 23, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Congratulations on beating Howard



Next time you see him, tell him I'm coming for his 5x5 too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2014)

Fun fact: Nobody, not even Bill Wang, got a faster single than my average in the finals.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Fun fact: Nobody, not even Bill Wang, got a faster single than my average in the finals.



6.85 +2 tho


----------

